# Norwegian: You don't look your age



## panzorzka.uli

Hei! 

Jeg lurte på om det finnes noe lignende som den engelske frasen: "you don't look your age" på norsk. Jeg har prøvd å oversette den med "ser ut" eller "virke", men frasene hørte rart ut og jeg fant ikke noe treff på nettet for dem heller. Har dere noen tips?
Mange takk.


----------



## raumar

Hei! 

Du kan nok ikke oversette uttrykket direkte, ord for ord, men du kan si "_Du holder deg godt_" -- først og fremst til en middelaldrende eller eldre person som ser yngre ut enn han/hun er. Uttrykket er ganske uformelt; "holde seg" bruker vi ellers bl.a. om mat som kan lagres uten å råtne eller mugne. 

PS: "Frase" er ofte negativt ladet på norsk, nærmere "empty phrase" eller "cliché". "Uttrykk" er mer nøytralt, og jeg ville heller sagt "men setningene hørtes rare ut".


----------



## panzorzka.uli

Hei raumar!

Mange takk for hjelpen og forklaringen av "frase" og "uttryk". Jeg forstår forskjellen, men jeg må si at mange av disse høflighetsfrasene virkelig er klisjéer for meg  og derfor valgte jeg ordet "frase" istedenfor "uttrykk".


----------



## raumar

Du har helt rett -- "you don't look your age" kan godt kalles en frase!

 Det jeg syntes var problematisk, var først og fremst setningen der du sier at "frasene" hørtes rare ut. Her snakker du om setninger du har lagd selv, og som du ikke fant på nettet. Da synes jeg "setning" fungerer bedre enn både "frase" og "uttrykk".


----------



## Grefsen

raumar said:


> Du kan nok ikke oversette uttrykket direkte, ord for ord, men du kan si "_Du holder deg godt_" -- først og fremst til en middelaldrende eller eldre person som ser yngre ut enn han/hun er. Uttrykket er ganske uformelt; "holde seg" bruker vi ellers bl.a. om mat som kan lagres uten å råtne eller mugne.


Tusen takk for det, *raumar!* 

Would the following be an acceptable literal translation of "_Du holder deg godt"?_

You keep yourself well.



raumar said:


> PS: "Frase" er ofte negativt ladet på norsk, nærmere "empty phrase" eller "cliché". "Uttrykk" er mer nøytralt, og jeg ville heller sagt "men setningene hørtes rare ut".


Takk! Dette er nyttig opplysning.


----------



## raumar

Grefsen said:


> Would the following be an acceptable literal translation of "_Du holder deg godt"?_
> 
> You keep yourself well.



I suppose so, but I think this translation might be ambiguous. Couldn't "keep well" be misunderstood, and taken to mean "stay healthy"?


----------



## Grefsen

raumar said:


> I suppose so, but I think this translation might be ambiguous. Couldn't "keep well" be misunderstood, and taken to mean "stay healthy"?


Yes, although "stay well" is probably used much more often at least in American English (AE).  

What I was especially interested in knowing is what the "literal" Norwegian translation of _holder _is in "_Du holder deg godt"?

_På forhånd takk!


----------



## raumar

Yes, "keep" is the right word, but I think "keep" is the translation of the expression "holder deg", not the word "holder". 

I believe you say, for example, "Will this meat keep till tomorrow?" in English. This is the same meaning of "keep". In Norwegian, we would ask whether the meat "holder seg". Maybe the literal translation of "Du holder deg godt" should be just "You keep well"? 

It should also be noted that "well" is an adverb here, describing _the way_ you keep (that is, without much decay). It is not an adjective describing your _condition_. That's why it is "Du holder deg _godt_", not "Du holder deg god".


----------



## Grefsen

raumar said:


> Yes, "keep" is the right word, but I think "keep" is the translation of the expression "holder deg", not the word "holder".


Tusen takk for det *raumar!* 

So it looks like the Norwegian verb for "keep" is actually _å holde seg _and a reflexive pronoun is required.


----------



## raumar

Grefsen said:


> So it looks like the Norwegian verb for "keep" is actually _å holde seg _and a reflexive pronoun is required.



That's right, but only if we are talking about this specific meaning of "keep". Generally, "to keep" can be translated as "å holde", "å holde seg", "å beholde", "å fortsette", "å oppbevare" (and there are probably other possibilities as well), depending on the context.


----------

